# need advice on master plumber test



## sully123 (Feb 15, 2011)

going to take the master plumbers test in suffolk county ny does anyone have advice on study guides in preparing for this test, that has taken the suffolk county master plumbers test
any help would be appricated


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 15, 2010)

I took and passed the state of Florida master plumbing exam. Not sure if the test I saw is similar to Long Island, (Suffolk or Nassau county). My exam had 5 isometric drawings and 120 multiple choice questions. My exam is open-book. A person needs to be able to look-up and locate info quickly.


----------

